# Vet Costs for Blood Tests



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

I got my Emma last Thursday and finally made back to my apartment on Sunday after the holidays. She's a few months old.

I'm going to Japan next fall to study abroad (from August 2011 to May 2012) and I really want to take her with me since since I'd be missing out on the better part of a year with her!

The problem is that apparently taking a pet from a "third country" (aka medium risk of rabies) like the US to a "rabies-free" country (Japan) requires the pet to get a blood titre test in addition to the normal exam for the health certificate and the required microchip. PetTravel says dogs and cats are required to have two rabies vaccinations before the blood test as well but I'm not sure about hedgehogs since they're extremely low-risk for rabies.

My question is how much would this vet visit cost? This would be the possible rabies vaccines, blood test and the exam to fill out the health certificate (the microchip is around $50 and needs to be inserted by the vet as well).


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

Sounds expensive! 

Since prices vary so drastically by location and vet, etc, your best bet is to phone a few vets in your area, and get a price estimate or quote. You may have a few of them turn you away because it is a hedgehog, instead of a standard pet. The phone calls will be free, but you'll get more accurate information from them than you will from people 6 states and 2 provinces away from you.

When you make the final decision, remember that the price won't only be the price of vaccinating the pet, but also shipping (which can be stressful), and transporting everything you need for her once you are there... as there are no promises that you can find her the right food, cage, heat materials, etc in a timely manner. Will she even be allowed in the student housing/ apartment in Japan? It would be terrible to get her all the way there, and have to give her up because she's not allowed. 

I decided I was going to get a hedgehog in the Summer of 2008. I did all my research and even contacted the breeder... then I got a scholarship to study abroad in Russia, and contacted the breeder to put my name at the bottom of the waiting list. I didn't want to get a pet, and then be unable to guarantee she was getting the best care available while I was away. That turned out to be the best choice, because my parents are very anti-pet in our new house, and they probably would have given her away if I weren't here to take care of her.I got back from Russia in August of 2010, and just got Shocktop in November. It was a long wait, but at least I could guarantee her the best life I could give her.

Since you just got Emma, things are different for you. You have a year with her, but then you're leaving for a year. Is there someone here you could trust to care for her? Could you give her back to the breeder, and get another one when you are sure to be with her? Some breeders have return policies (mine gives you 2 weeks with 100% refund, then it tapers after that). Will you have an income in Japan, for her food? Will you be able to pay for emergency vet care while she is in Japan? Will there be a vet who is even able to take care of her? Will language barriers create even bigger care problems? Is taking her to Japan really the best thing for both of you?

I'm sorry if this came across as harsh. I don't mean to condemn you, because I was in your shoes once, too. I'm just worried about the wellbeing of both of you. I know money can be a huge stress, and studying abroad is already a big enough change in your life. I want you both to be comfortable, and well within your means, so money doesn't have to add to the long list of stress you both will have to bear.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Unfortunately I got her from a family who was giving her away because their little girl wasn't taking care of her so I don't really want to give her back to them. But my dad's the one that got her for me and I know he won't mind taking care of her while I'm away.

I'm going to try for a homestay program and see if the family I'm staying with wouldn't mind having her. Some apartments in Japan allow pets but they're in so high demand they usually have waiting lists. At least with a homestay program I wouldn't have to worry about buying my own food.

If I end up in university housing or an apartment I'll probably have to leave her with my family. At least I'll be home for the holidays...


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

How great of you to rescue her. Even a year with you sounds better than a family who doesn't care for her. I'm also glad you have a supportive family, who would take care of you in her absence.

It really is a good thing you're doing the research now, so hopefully you can get a family or an apartment that allows her. Having the foresight to think about these things puts you miles ahead of people who don't even pay attention to things until weeks before their trip. It's also important to remember that at least you have a whole year with her before you go. 

I know one of my biggest study-abroad regrets was my lack of funding. The trip wouldn't have been possible without the scholarship, but spending money during the trip was nonexistent. The experiences you will have over there are irreplaceable, and the difference between going out and improving your language/cultural knowledge, as well as forming the friendships you will look back fondly on could be the 20 dollars a month you spend on food for Emma. If you can trust her to your dad, and possibly have him email you weekly Emma pictures, I'd say you'd probably have a fuller experience there without her.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

This is all so helpful. Thank you for your advice and support!


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

Don't worry about it... I hope others come by and have some ideas, too. I'm new to owning a hedgehog, so maybe someone who has done more extensive travelling with them can help you with ideas on how to make a trip easier on her, if it's possible. 

Best of luck with Emma (I'm sure everyone here would love to see pictures), and your travel abroad experience. If you ever have any questions about studying abroad, you can PM me .

And welcome to HHC!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i doubt you need rabies for hedgies, but that's just my understanding.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I don't know about the blood tests or anything.... but just wanted to way Welcome to HHC & Congrats on Emma! I'm sure this next year you will just fall in love with her.


----------



## RWatkins (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm really sorry I am the only one taking this stance, but I have participated in every thread for Emma thus far, and I am starting to feel bad for her. It doesn't look like you properly researched all the products, and didn't think about how her future would work with yours before picking her up. mtnwmn did the right thing by waiting, but you jumped into it, and now have to put your hedgie through expensive and unnecessary procedures. They are also very costly, and from your other threads, you can't afford to get her everything she needs right now.

This makes me mad because people think of hedgies like hamsters in that they don't need a lot of care, and while this is somewhat true, the amount it takes to get a hedgie properly set up, is far more then most expect. Simple research on this forum would have pointed you in the right direction with every decision, and I think you were selfish in getting her, and now forcing her to travel (which is very stressful for hedgies) and have all this done to her for your own happiness. Anesthesia can be bad for animals, as can the microchip implanting. Also, like others have said, will she be allowed in your housing? Is there an exotic vet nearby? Do you have the money to see an exotic vet? How are you going to heat her cage properly over there when you can't do it now?

Everyone can call me harsh and scorn me or remove this post, but the bottom line is I have the hedgies best interest at heart. I could NEVER see myself putting Snookie through this. I am saying what most of you are thinking. Quilled1, I think you seriously need to reconsider your ownership of a hedgie until you have a more stable life that can support one.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

As you may have noticed, I am a college student. No, I don't have much money or experience but I have a very loving and supporting family that would be willing to help me out financially and be willing to take care of her while I'm away. 

If I were the irresponsible person you seem to be judging me to be I wouldn't be doing all this research almost 8 months in advance of my trip (and I'm very persuaded to not take her with me now) and certainly wouldn't be taking any of the advice that has been given me so far (which I am) and I definitely wouldn't be on this forum at all. I personally don't understand how some of you can afford to take care of 3-4 hedgies at a time...

Emma has clean bedding, a sleep pouch I hand-sewed for her, a clean cage and pigloo, a litter box, and food and water. I clean her wheel and food/water dishes every day. It's consistenly around 75 degrees in this room. I try to handle her everyday and show her as much love as she will allow me. 

If there are things that you think I'm doing wrong, don't hesitate to tell me but I'd just like to say that I feel hurt and unwelcome here now.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I've been a member of this forum since August and usually I don't participate in threads that turn this way because I refuse to spend my time with this stupidity, but RWatkins, your post was rude and unnecessary. The OP had already said she wasn't sure she is taking Emma with her, and even if she is, isn't that her own decision? Besides that I've read the other posts about Emma it seems like Quilled1 is trying to learn and fix things for her so I don't see why to attack her. 

Quilled1 I'm very sorry you feel this way and to be honest I'd have felt the same way. I think it's great you are researching, and hope you don't feel discouraged to ask questions in the future. 

And come on people, let's focus more on answering questions and helping than on judging people we don't even know.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Quilled1,

Please don't ever feel unwelcome here. The whole point of this forum is to be able to ask questions and find answers. After all, how are you going to know if you don't ask? There are always people here for you.

That being said, its New Years, lets go into it happy. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

RWatkins said:


> I'm really sorry I am the only one taking this stance, but I have participated in every thread for Emma thus far, and I am starting to feel bad for her. It doesn't look like you properly researched all the products, and didn't think about how her future would work with yours before picking her up. mtnwmn did the right thing by waiting, but you jumped into it, and now have to put your hedgie through expensive and unnecessary procedures. They are also very costly, and from your other threads, you can't afford to get her everything she needs right now.
> 
> This makes me mad because people think of hedgies like hamsters in that they don't need a lot of care, and while this is somewhat true, the amount it takes to get a hedgie properly set up, is far more then most expect. Simple research on this forum would have pointed you in the right direction with every decision, and I think you were selfish in getting her, and now forcing her to travel (which is very stressful for hedgies) and have all this done to her for your own happiness. Anesthesia can be bad for animals, as can the microchip implanting. Also, like others have said, will she be allowed in your housing? Is there an exotic vet nearby? Do you have the money to see an exotic vet? How are you going to heat her cage properly over there when you can't do it now?
> 
> Everyone can call me harsh and scorn me or remove this post, but the bottom line is I have the hedgies best interest at heart. I could NEVER see myself putting Snookie through this. I am saying what most of you are thinking. Quilled1, I think you seriously need to reconsider your ownership of a hedgie until you have a more stable life that can support one.


I understand frustration when people treat hedgies like hamsters but I don't really see how this pertains to this situation. You say you read through all the posts and if you had you would have seen where she said the hedgie was rescued from a girl getting rid of her. At least she is on here now trying her hardest to learn information to better the hedgies life. Sometimes things happen unexpectedly and I think its far better the hedgie wound up with someone who is taking the initiative to find the answers for proper care than to be dumped off somewhere or even possibly released outside like some of the other horror stories we hear. One thing I have found in life is its best not to make assumptions about people when you don't know, and in my opinion they are assumptions because I don't see anything that would warrant such things being said. Yes there is some products for the hedgie that aren't ideal but the op always seemed willing to remedy it when she found out what was recommended. I really struggled with whether to post or not because I know its not always best to get into such things but I decided in the end to do so because I really don't see what is the benefit of chasing away new owners in search of information or making someone feel uncomfortable to ask questions when they have been receptive to the information presented.

So that's my two cents on the subject for what its worth. And I hope Quilled1 will continue to feel free to ask questions and learn because its a great site and I think its great she is here with us now researching.


----------



## RWatkins (Oct 26, 2010)

Everyone,

Take it how you will. You can be offended and hate me, but I'm not thinking about the owner. I'm not trying to stop people from researching, and I never scorned her for rescuing a hedgie. I don't think it should have ever been an option to take the hedgie to Japan, and research would have showed it was a bad idea. Those who have read my posts in the past know that I am always inviting to new owners, and completely support new posters, but I don't see how research could have led to any of the products in use by the op. I'm a new hedgie owner as well, was also in college, and didn't have parents to support me, but my research led me to know what I was getting into with a hedgie including less vacations. I thought about my future and what would be going on through the next 5 years and possibilities of what would happen to Snooki, and I don't think a pet's life should have been brought into the chaos of study abroad. If everyone wants to get crabby, then blank my post.


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

Rwatkinds, quit your hedgehog morphing and turn back into a human! We have feelings too ya know.  I think it was better the hedgehog was taken in. Would you rather he stay at a bad home than someone (mentioned family could take care) take really good care of him? 


Quilled1, keep researching and keep it up!  You're doing good!


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

> I don't see how research could have led to any of the products in use by the op.


Well, that's because research didn't lead to them at all as evidenced by the fact that all her products plus the craptastic metal wheel came with her. Those are the products the previous owner gave me and, as you've read, I'm doing my best to replace the bad things. The silent spinner isn't the best but it's definitely better than the blue metal death-trap she had before.

And excuse me for wanting to be with my pet. You should be able to do the math and see that with my limited funds (even with my parent's help) taking her with me is unrealistic and a huge hassle for both of us. All I needed were a few opinions to solidify that point.

That being said maybe we should discontinue this personal issue on the public forum. If you have more to say, PM me.


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

RWatkins, 


> Take it how you will. You can be offended and hate me, but I'm not thinking about the owner. I'm not trying to stop people from researching, and I never scorned her for rescuing a hedgie. I don't think it should have ever been an option to take the hedgie to Japan, and research would have showed it was a bad idea.


None of us hate you, just like you don't hate Quilled1. You are no less welcome here as a result of your post. But this thread isn't about you. You said your two cents. Further posts should be about Emma and Quilled1's situation, as that's what the topic at hand is.
Furthermore, many threads on HHC deal with rescues who have poor temperaments, with new owners who love and cherish their little poppers or biters, but feel giving them up may have to be an option (for time or sanity's sake). We almost always come to a consensus here at HHC that we believe the hedgehog is better off in the tub alone, with good nutritional food, heat, and a safe wheel for the rest of his merry little life than be in the original situation (even if that means the owner never touches him). Emma seems so much better than that (behavior-wise), and Quilled1 seems to be growing by leaps and bounds. Her enthusiasm will help her get what she needs to meet your standard of care. And, if not, Emma will live a comfortable, safe, warm life, supervised by Quilled1's dad (who may have decided to join HHC as well, per recommendation of Quilled1, had Quilled1 gotten a warm reception).

Quilled1,
I am SO glad you joined the forum. I literally just graduated from college (a semester early), so I have been in your shoes, financially, and support-wise. I know everyone starts off at a different level, but you being here asking questions is the very best you can do for Emma. I honestly haven't seen anything about international travel for hedgehogs on here, so your post does bring up a valid point. I'm glad you asked, because if two of us have thought about it, there's got to be at least one more .
When you do leave America, consider showing your dad around HHC ... and helping him sign up for an account, in case he needs any advice while you're gone (or, you can do what I did, and give him the login account information for your profile, so he can ask questions already associated with Emma )
Please, before you throw up your hands, give up, and start hissing and popping yourself, send me a PM if you need ANYTHING. And welcome to the wild world of hedgehog ownership.

Hugs.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

RWatkins said:


> Everyone,
> 
> Take it how you will. You can be offended and hate me, but I'm not thinking about the owner.


I wasn't offended and don't hate you. You stated your opinion and I stated mine and that was all there was too it for me.

@Quilled1-I think you are doing a great job coming on here to research and I think Emma is in good hands


----------

